
IPen: the first active stylus for iPad by Cregle Inc. — Kickstarter - superchink
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1225098940/ipen-the-first-active-stylus-for-ipad
======
drcode
If you look at the video, it looks like the technology is quite ingenious:
Apparently, there's some kind of camera in the pen, and there's a little
jiggling cursor on the the screen- The Camera and jiggling interact to
pinpoint the pen position (apparently) down to a single pixel.

This pen should be _extremely_ accurate... what I worry about is how quickly
you can move the pen.

~~~
rdouble
That's a pretty old idea: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Light_pen>

It's how the Duck Hunt gun works.

